# My Winter Heat



## Greg123 (Aug 27, 2006)

Here is my wood pile, for the Winter. It is 54 feet long 4 feet high 5 feet in some places. a little over 2 cord if my math is correct. I used about 1 cord last year.


----------



## Greg123 (Aug 27, 2006)

Here is my wood stove it's a Napoleon 1100


----------



## Roospike (Aug 27, 2006)

Greg123 said:
			
		

> Here is my wood pile, for the Winter. It is 54 feet long 4 feet high 5 feet in some places. a little over 2 cord if my math is correct. I used about 1 cord last year.


 54 feet long @ 4.5 foot high @ 18" wide ? would be 364.50 cubic feet or 2.84 cords Nice wood pile . looks like you like to " Get-er-done " . Nice stove set up you have . New , new to you , had it awhile ? hows it work for you ? I also noticed you said you used about 1 cord last year . Do you use the stove for some "added heat" to the house or just a few rooms . Be proud of the stove and be proud of your pile .


----------



## Greg123 (Aug 27, 2006)

Roo said:
			
		

> Greg123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Roo - Thanks for the math, I bought the stove new last year we had a pretty mild winter last year (western new york area) My house is very well insulated, and holds the heat very well from the stove, it was are primary heat source with the the gas Furness as a backup when the stove died down towards morning. My house is a ranch style about 1,200 sq feet. I'm sure if we have a colder winter this year I will use allot of the 2.84 cord.


----------



## ourhouse (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice looking wood pile Greg123. That will keep you warm for a while.


----------



## Corie (Aug 27, 2006)

Looks great greg!

My only complaint is that there isn't a fire in that stove! haha


----------



## Greg123 (Aug 27, 2006)

earthharvester said:
			
		

> Nice looking wood pile Greg123. That will keep you warm for a while.



Thanks earthharvester - I think it will last the winter, it's all hard wood Ash, Maple, Beech and Oak winter's here can get cold, but for the last two winters it's been mild we shall see in a few more months


----------



## Greg123 (Aug 27, 2006)

Corie said:
			
		

> Looks great greg!
> 
> My only complaint is that there isn't a fire in that stove! haha



I agree, bring on the cold ... to warm out side today 72 degrees.


----------



## Greg123 (Aug 27, 2006)

Slickheadhunter said:
			
		

> Great wood pile Greg,
> 
> I have the 1400 leg model at my camp since 2002 and I love it. Very nice stove with great dancing flames. I cant wait to go up there the first week of November for muzzleloader season so I can crank it up.
> 
> ...



The stove is great and you are right about the dancing flames it's nice to watch. I considered the 1400 model, but two much heat for the area I'm heating.


----------



## PAJerry (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice looking stack there Greg.  Don't worry,winters in W. NY (and N.W. PA) are going to return to normal soon and you'll really be nice and warm - and saving a bundle on gas/oil.


----------



## Greg123 (Aug 28, 2006)

PAJerry said:
			
		

> Nice looking stack there Greg. Don't worry,winters in W. NY (and N.W. PA) are going to return to normal soon and you'll really be nice and warm - and saving a bundle on gas/oil.



You know Jerry I have always liked Winter (I think all wood burners do) and now with the wood stove I love winters. I have been disappointed with our last two winters being mild for this area. I hope your right and winter comes back and makes up for the last two. 

I miss snow days at work


----------



## PAJerry (Aug 28, 2006)

What I really missed was snow tubing at Peek'N'Peak ski resort, just a few miles from here.  Great fun for an 'older' man who's afraid to try the skis.


----------



## brian_in_idaho (Aug 29, 2006)

Greg, where in WNY are you?  I'm from the Lockport/Gasport area (East of Niagara Falls maybe 25 miles).

Bri


----------



## Greg123 (Aug 29, 2006)

brian_in_idaho said:
			
		

> Greg, where in WNY are you?  I'm from the Lockport/Gasport area (East of Niagara Falls maybe 25 miles).
> 
> Bri



Hi Brian - I'm located near West Seneca area, about 15 min outside of Buffalo.


----------



## Greg123 (Aug 29, 2006)

PAJerry said:
			
		

> What I really missed was snow tubing at Peek'N'Peak ski resort, just a few miles from here. Great fun for an 'older' man who's afraid to try the skis.



I remember going to Peek’N’Peak along time ago, it was allot of fun, we try and get out to a place closer to us called Chestnut ridge park once a year.

Of course last year they closed it for awhile because of the Erie County budget mess. :smirk:


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice pile! looks like your ready! Im jelous.


----------



## Greg123 (Aug 29, 2006)

MountainStoveGuy said:
			
		

> Nice pile! looks like your ready! Im jelous.



Thanks MSG - Bring on the Cold


----------

